# Winter Kill



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

It has been a mild winter down here in TC's.. how has ND faired


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Little or no Winter kill so far...You never know what spring storms can bring...However...It's looking real good. THis has to be one of the mildest winters on record...


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

so far winter has been mild and very easy on the birds. like rick said though spring will be a determining point for fall bird populations, too wet and cold or drought conditions can lead to a bad brooding year. we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

How does it compare to last winter?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

milder, maybe a little more snow, but way milder, but then again it is only march, so its not over yet


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

some kind of freak accident..............all the birds in SE, south central ND died this winter, don't bother looking for them this coming season. I heard Iowa is going to have a great season this year.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah I too have been hearing that winter kill is getting pretty bad in many counties of ND. South Dakota has fared much better this winter. I guess the snow isn't nearly as bad down that way....

Looks like I better start making plans for SD or Iowa this year...

Sure was good while it lasted....

<Sigh>

Thanks for the reports... let me know if more bad news comes in


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Weird - I heard the winter kill in MN lakes was unusually high this year also. :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yep, I can confirm that all the birds died this year. Weirdest thing I have ever seen. It is just really heart breaking..... 

I did here NE has outstanding numbers though..... :beer:


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

I heard they expect a good year up by Pembina/Neche!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: :beer:


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Make sure to bring your decoy's


----------



## Troller1 (Oct 15, 2004)

I don't believe all this winter kill stuff. I snared one just the other day with a 41 inch tail! It was banded and I used a cow decoy to get close. Got it off a section line while road snaring. Took a picture of the head only (sorry). Heard a rumor of a 50+ incher out there.
Troller1


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Troller1 said:


> I don't believe all this winter kill stuff. I snared one just the other day with a 41 inch tail! It was banded and I used a cow decoy to get close. Got it off a section line while road snaring. Took a picture of the head only (sorry). Heard a rumor of a 50+ incher out there.
> Troller1


 That is classic!! :beer:


----------

